# Is MRS not enabled in 20.2 yet?



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I have 20.2 on both my Premieres but don't see an option to stream. All I see is transfer program.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Nevermind. Found my answer here http://twitpic.com/841y88

Won't be turned on for a few weeks.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

BlackBetty said:


> Nevermind. Found my answer here http://twitpic.com/841y88
> 
> Won't be turned on for a few weeks.


That is most likely because it would make no sense to have it running when most TPs do not have the V20 yet. I only got it on one of my four TPs so turning MRS on now would give me nothing.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

lessd said:


> That is most likely because it would make no sense to have it running when most TPs do not have the V20 yet. I only got it on one of my four TPs so turning MRS on now would give me nothing.


Somehow i got it on both my premiere and elite. i would love to have it working right now


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tomm1079 said:


> Somehow i got it on both my premiere and elite. i would love to have it working right now


I am guessing but i think the TP Elite and TPXL came first as only one of my four TP is the XL and that got the V20 software. Also there may be a problem if MRS is on in a home with some TPs not updated, you may get a hang up or something so TiVo may want to make sure that all TPs have V20 of the software before turning on the MRS.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

It is actually a process issue. We enable the feature separately from the software install.

I've heard that some people may have it turned on next week, but that it could be a few weeks before everyone has it enabled.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

TiVoMargret said:


> It is actually a process issue. We enable the feature separately from the software install.
> 
> I've heard that some people may have it turned on next week, but that it could be a few weeks before everyone has it enabled.


Is there something that will tell us it is enabled or will be have to just keep checking?


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

tomm1079 said:


> Somehow i got it on both my premiere and elite. i would love to have it working right now


How do you know if you have it???:up:


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

angel35 said:


> How do you know if you have it???:up:


Look at the link above. See how it shows a "play" option? That is new. If you don't have it enabled it will only show transfer as an option.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TiVoMargret said:


> It is actually a process issue. We enable the feature separately from the software install.
> 
> I've heard that some people may have it turned on next week, but that it could be a few weeks before everyone has it enabled.


But is there any chance it'll ever be enabled for S3s?

Or is it just not physically possible for them no matter what kind of software you throw at it?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Margret just tweeted MRS was turned on for those running 20.2. You need to connect to the TiVo service to enable.


----------



## trade (Sep 1, 2005)

Recently twitted by TiVo Margret Schmidt
We've turned on Multi-Room Streaming for Premieres running 20.2 as of this morning. (Connect to the TiVo Service now to enable.)


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hallelujah! I'll force a connection the second I get home.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Confirmed it's now enabled. I was able to net connect for 1 Premiere via slingbox and now the Now Playing XML has streaming permission enabled for all entries:

```
<StreamingPermission>Yes</StreamingPermission>
```
(Previously they were all set to No).

Best feature by far of 20.2 for those with more than 1 Series 4 unit.

EDIT: My other Premiere must have net connected on its own as I now see "Play" as an option when browsing that Premiere's shows. Can't test it very well via slingbox so shall have to experiment more tonight. Confirmed that streaming of currently recording shows on remote box does work though which makes this superior to MRV solution already.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Now we just have to wait for @wmcbrine to enable streaming through pyTiVo to the computer!


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

My TiVo Premiere XL has 2.02 but my other Premiere and Elite do not have it. I think I will enable it and listen to the sound of one hand clapping 

- Rich


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

bradleys said:


> Now we just have to wait for @wmcbrine to enable streaming through pyTiVo to the computer!


 Well even if reverse engineering how to do that gets somewhere (big if) good luck decrypting the resulting stream on PC side.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

moyekj said:


> Well even if reverse engineering how to do that gets somewhere (big if) good luck decrypting the resulting stream on PC side.


Interesting... I would have actually thought that would have been the easy part. I mean we already have the ability to decrypt to file once it has been delivered and we have proven that we can decrypt the file in stream today.

Goes to show how much I know!

Anyway - this conversation is probably very close to crossing the TOS rules of this forum so I will leave it alone.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

bradleys said:


> Now we just have to wait for @wmcbrine to enable streaming through pyTiVo to the computer!





moyekj said:


> Well even if reverse engineering how to do that gets somewhere (big if) good luck decrypting the resulting stream on PC side.


I don't think the initial effort will be in getting the stream *to* the computer. I think (and hope) that first he will work on streaming videos FROM your computer.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

trade said:


> Recently twitted by TiVo Margret Schmidt
> We've turned on Multi-Room Streaming for Premieres running 20.2 as of this morning. (Connect to the TiVo Service now to enable.)


Where is this found. I just see the normal allow video sharing option.
Is that it?

- Rich


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

RichB said:


> Where is this found. I just see the normal allow video sharing option.
> Is that it?
> 
> - Rich


 It's not a user-controlled setting that can be changed via tivo.com - it looks to be a setting TiVo controls for your account. It would be nice if System Information would report current setting similar to the TiVoToGo settings, but I don't see anything there related. The NPL XML has a parameter related to it as I posted above. (<StreamingPermission>Yes</StreamingPermission>).


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

MRS is working great. I am wireless from the source DVR and wireless to the destination DVR. It seems to be working fine. You can pause, FF, RW just like a regular show. Although I am only 8 mins into the show.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

39 mins in. FF through commercials. All is good.


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

moyekj said:


> ... now the Now Playing XML has streaming permission enabled...


How are you seeing the Now Playing XML?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

zowwie85 said:


> How are you seeing the Now Playing XML?


From a browser:

```
https://tivoIP/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=%2FNowPlaying&Recurse=Yes
```
login = tivo
password = your 10 digit MAK


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

JosephB said:


> I don't think the initial effort will be in getting the stream *to* the computer. I think (and hope) that first he will work on streaming videos FROM your computer.


That would be very cool as well!


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

This isn't an issue I have been following. Streaming is between two Premiere's?

What is the restriction that does not allow streaming between a Premiere and any other TIVO, like the HD?


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Wow.. Pretty impressive. 

I turned it on on all 5 units. 

Observations: There is about a3-5 second "please wait" after selecting pay before the video starts. 

The progress bar immediately shows all of the program available. 

All trick pay features available. 

FF and RR are a bit "jerky" - clearly not showing every frame as if the show were local. Noticeable, but certainly tolerable. 

When fast forwarding "far" into a long program, then pressing play, the video was stuttery upon the resume. This lasted for a good 30 seconds. I pressed pause for bout 5 seconds; then everything was normal again upon resuming play. This was observed after fast forwarding nearly an hour into a 3 hour recording of a hockey game. 

All in all, a great effort TiVo!!! 

Now, just give us the option for a UNIFIED NOW PLAYING LIST!!!


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Margret,

If there are any specific test scenarios you want me to try out, let me know. I have 2 Elites and 3 Premieres at your disposal.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

HenryFarpolo said:


> This isn't an issue I have been following. Streaming is between two Premiere's?
> 
> What is the restriction that does not allow streaming between a Premiere and any other TIVO, like the HD?


The Series 3s don't have the software support, and TiVo would argue don't have the hardware support. Whether it's because TiVo just doesn't want to spend the money to develop it for the Series 3 or if they truly can't handle that kind of throughput only TiVo knows. I am willing to accept that Series 3 hardware may not be up to the task.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

You can even PLAY a show that is currently actively recording on another device. 

The Progress bar only shows the show duration as what is recorded so far. It "grows" as more is recorded.


Other scenarios I tried:

While Hoarders was recording on TiVo 4, start watching Hoarders (streaming from TiVo 4) on TiVo 1.

While doing the above, went to TiVo 5. 

Brought up NPL of TiVo 1. The Hoarders episode did NOT show up in its NPL. 

Brought up NPL of TiVo 4. Started streaming Hoarders. Was offered the option to play from beginning, or resume. Selected play from beginning. 

At that point, I was streaming Hoarders (actively recording on T4) to T1 and T5. Each had independen control of its streaming instance. 

Stopped watching Hoarders on T5.

Browsed to NPL of T2 from T5. Started a TRANSFER of the All State Sugar Bowl from T2 to T5. 

Resumed watching Hoarders stream from T4 (on T5). 

Went back to T1. Stopped Hoarders stream. Browsed to NPL of T5. 

Found Sugar Bowl actively transferring. 

Started a STREAM of Sugar Bowl to T1 from T5, WHILE T5 was actively transferring he Sugar Bowl from T2. 


Seems pretty robust!!!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

JosephB said:


> The Series 3s don't have the software support, and TiVo would argue don't have the hardware support. Whether it's because TiVo just doesn't want to spend the money to develop it for the Series 3 or if they truly can't handle that kind of throughput only TiVo knows. I am willing to accept that Series 3 hardware may not be up to the task.


It is pretty easy to see the limitations of the S3 platform by comparing the transfer speeds to a Premier. The Box just cannot handle the throughput. The S3 is also an end of life product - TiVo rarely provides functionality updates for EOL devices...


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

Just watched it sbiller, very slick. 4 seconds to start the stream isn't bad. How are the Premieres wired up? Cat5/6, MoCA or wireless?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Philmatic said:


> Just watched it sbiller, very slick. 4 seconds to start the stream isn't bad. How are the Premieres wired up? Cat5/6, MoCA or wireless?


They are hardwired Cat 5/6 gigabit ethernet.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Three of my four TPs are now getting the update now (the other already has it) can't wait to try out the MRS, best new future for my family.

Thanks TiVo


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Tivogre said:


> All trick pay features available.
> 
> FF and RR are a bit "jerky" - clearly not showing every frame as if the show were local. Noticeable, but certainly tolerable.
> 
> When fast forwarding "far" into a long program, then pressing play, the video was stuttery upon the resume. This lasted for a good 30 seconds. I pressed pause for bout 5 seconds; then everything was normal again upon resuming play. This was observed after fast forwarding nearly an hour into a 3 hour recording of a hockey game.


That is similar to my experience with MRV on D* DVRs. :up:


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

Tivogre said:


> ...While Hoarders was recording on TiVo 4...


LOL that was the first show I happened to run across and start streaming. All that clutter fit perfectly across my home network, but then it's 100% wired gigabit ethernet.

The living room TiVo is streaming content from my bedroom and the one in the bedroom is streaming from the living room. This is awesome.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

If there was a way to remotely change the channel of one TiVo tuner from another TiVo, Elites could effectively be "five tuner" devices. You could have four things recording locally, and watch a 5th "live" by borrowing another (streaming) tuner.

You CAN do it from the iPad / iPhone app... Select the channel you want to watch "live" and start it recording.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Works really well for me. 3x FF is much choppier is the only noticeable difference to local playback so I'll have to go back to using 30 sec skip for skipping commercials since that works very well for MRS.

I record lots of NBA games and it was a real bind having to either sit at the TiVo recording a game or wait until it finished recording (including 1 hour of padding) to watch via MRV. Now it doesn't matter where something is recording, I can watch it on either Premiere. The feature of being able to use MRS for still recording programs makes this much superior to MRV.

One enhancement I can think of already would be to ability to stop or stop/delete a recording on remote TiVo as can be done locally. The RPC (iPad) protocol allows deleting so TiVo could make use of that to accomplish this.

Another enhancement that's needed is pressing "Play" on a show on host TiVo unit My Shows screen currently does nothing - you have to push into a show and then press "Play" to start MRS. As with local playback ideally pressing "Play" at My Shows level would be equivalent to resume MRS for consistency.

MRS and the RPC (iPad) protocol are 2 killer features of Series 4 platform IMO that really sets it apart from Series 3 units.


----------



## Bsteenson (Jul 30, 2000)

JosephB said:


> I don't think the initial effort will be in getting the stream *to* the computer. I think (and hope) that first he will work on streaming videos FROM your computer.


Has been possible for awhile:

http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Tivogre said:


> If there was a way to remotely change the channel of one TiVo tuner from another TiVo, Elites could effectively be "five tuner" devices. You could have four things recording locally, and watch a 5th "live" by borrowing another (streaming) tuner.
> 
> You CAN do it from the iPad / iPhone app... Select the channel you want to watch "live" and start it recording.


I believe TiVo is adding these features in the 21.x release foreshadowed by RCN for release in May. They want the TiVo Preview extender to work almost identically to the Primary Q box its linked to.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Has anyone tried nine HD read/write streams with the Elite or seven with the non Elite?

When streaming was enabled earlier this year by accident that would reboot the box.
I'm going to try it tonight if I get a chance.

Last night I was playing around with it but I only had five streams going on my XL. Two recordings, two MRS out and one MRS in. I'll need to try that again tonight with an Amazon HD download, and do three HD streams out while recording two HD shows and watching a previously recorded HD show to see how it behaves with the seven read/write HD streams.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Bsteenson said:


> Has been possible for awhile:
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/


Yeah, but you have to go to a separate place to do that, since it's an HME app. I'd like for pyTivo sources to stream and be able to get to them from the NPL just as if pyTivo were another Premiere on my network. I have enough storage on my computer that as long as it's not copy protected, it'd give me an unlimited amount of storage for recorded shows.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Tivogre said:


> Now, just give us the option for a UNIFIED NOW PLAYING LIST!!!


ONLY if it is an option. I like keeping shows separated to the Tivo on which they reside. Having the other Tivos listed at the bottom of the NPL is good enough for me.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

lessd said:


> Three of my four TPs are now getting the update now (the other already has it) can't wait to try out the MRS, best new future for my family.
> 
> Thanks TiVo


I now have all four TPs on V20.2, made a call home after the upgrades last night and this morning, still no MRS, does anybody know if it take a day or so after the upgrade to get MRS working ?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

People who were upgraded from the second round of updates will not get MRS yet. Only people who were upgraded prior to Monday morning had MRS turned on. Margret is going to try and get everyone else turned on later this week, otherwise it'll be Monday.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

andyf said:


> People who were upgraded from the second round of updates will not get MRS yet. Only people who were upgraded prior to Monday morning had MRS turned on. Margret is going to try and get everyone else turned on later this week, otherwise it'll be Monday.


Thanks for the information


----------



## RockinRay (Aug 25, 2004)

Tivogre said:


> Wow.. Pretty impressive.
> 
> I turned it on on all 5 units.
> 
> ...


A unified playing list would be awesome!

D** offers this today and it may not be that hard to integrate.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

andyf said:


> People who were upgraded from the second round of updates will not get MRS yet. Only people who were upgraded prior to Monday morning had MRS turned on. Margret is going to try and get everyone else turned on later this week, otherwise it'll be Monday.


I am still waiting for the Premiere and Premiere Elite to get upldated...

Is there a way to request it?

- Rich


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

RichB said:


> I am still waiting for the Premiere and Premiere Elite to get upldated...
> 
> Is there a way to request it?
> 
> - Rich


There was, a E-Mail to TiVoMargret before Monday did the trick for me, I don't know if it too late to get the early release of 20.2 now, you may have to wait a few weeks.


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

steve614 said:


> ONLY if it is an option. I like keeping shows separated to the Tivo on which they reside. Having the other Tivos listed at the bottom of the NPL is good enough for me.


I'd like to see the option of jumping past the NPL down to the other TiVos. On my XL the NPL can be quite long, even when grouped.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

zowwie85 said:


> I'd like to see the option of jumping past the NPL down to the other TiVos. On my XL the NPL can be quite long, even when grouped.


press the scan/skip button ->l


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

JosephB said:


> Yeah, but you have to go to a separate place to do that, since it's an HME app. I'd like for pyTivo sources to stream and be able to get to them from the NPL just as if pyTivo were another Premiere on my network. I have enough storage on my computer that as long as it's not copy protected, it'd give me an unlimited amount of storage for recorded shows.


Exactly, I want it to show up exactly like another TiVo. Plus streambaby has a few limitations, like shows > 1.1GB have quirks.


----------



## Innerloop (Sep 10, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> press the scan/skip button ->l


Wow, I never knew that - thanks! What a time-saver!


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

Innerloop said:


> Wow, I never knew that - thanks! What a time-saver!


Ditto! Especially since the HDUI is still slow as molasses compared to the SDUI.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Well they have definitely made some improvements. I was able to get seven concurrent HD streams reading/writing on my XL. Two HD shows recording, three HD streams to my three other Premieres, one Amazon HD download, and playing a previously recorded HD show.
Last year when streaming was enabled, the AMazon download slowed to a crawl and it ended up rebooting. The Amazon download was around 60% slower than normal but it was still downloading at 12 mb/s.

Someone with more Premieres needs to check more streams. I sold off two of my Premieres in the fall so I can't check for more concurrent multiroom streaming.

I'll have to check my Elite although since the XL could do seven concurrent HD streams the ELite should be able to do nine now instead of rebooting like it did last year when streaming was enabled.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> three HD streams to my three other Premieres


This is totally for my own curiosity as I don't have a Premiere, but can you nowadays do multiple *downloads* too? E.g. could kmttg download multiple shows at once, rather than concurrently? (It is my understanding that with the Premieres, you can already download faster AND download in a slightly different MPEG2 format that is faster still.)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mattack said:


> This is totally for my own curiosity as I don't have a Premiere, but can you nowadays do multiple *downloads* too? E.g. could kmttg download multiple shows at once, rather than concurrently? (It is my understanding that with the Premieres, you can already download faster AND download in a slightly different MPEG2 format that is faster still.)


I haven't used kmttg in a while. With TiVo desktop it's still one at a time from each box, but still multiple boxes concurrently.

That is one thing I need to check out, transfers to/from the PC while streaming to the other Premieres.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Web server for Premieres still only likes 1 download at a time. Remember that TTG downloads are CPU intensive so it's more than just disk I/O to worry about there.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

If I'm streaming a show from another TiVo and press the TiVo button the little window switches to live tv. Is this normal behavior?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Test said:


> If I'm streaming a show from another TiVo and press the TiVo button the little window switches to live tv. Is this normal behavior?


 Yes. You are stopping the stream by pressing TiVo button during MRS unlike local playback which keeps playing your recording.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

A bug on MRV just came to light for me as I just got MRS last night, when watching a program from another TP using MRS at the end of the program you get the menu option delete or keep the program, if you select the delete, the TP will say you have deleted the program but it not true as the program is still on the other TP. You can delete it at that point by hitting the clear button or select the program and the menu gives you the delete option. You get the same option when watching a program on your TP itself (not using the MRS) that menu item at the end works as before.

__________________


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

MRS playback is not smooth for me. It stutters. I have my tivo's connected to power line adapters.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

I tried MRS today Elite to XL and visa versa.
Absolutely no problems.

This is a fantastic feature and a great software update.

Three Thumbs Up.

- Rich


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

BlackBetty said:


> MRS playback is not smooth for me. It stutters. I have my tivo's connected to power line adapters.


Power Line Adapters are probably the issue. MoCA may be a better option if you can't do straight ethernet.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Power Line Adapters are probably the issue. MoCA may be a better option if you can't do straight ethernet.


i guess it depends on the house. I use powerline and have no issues at all.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

My Premiers were upgraded to 20.2 in the second round. I got MRS yesterday. Thanks Margret!

It works very well indeed. I too would like the option of an integrated MyShows list, perhaps with a different colored icon for items that are going to stream rather than play local. But it works well enough between my two units that it may not matter.

Pretty impressive.

Now if it could stream to a tivo app on my android and a PC desktop app....no more sling.


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

BlackBetty said:


> MRS playback is not smooth for me. It stutters. I have my tivo's connected to power line adapters.


What speed are your powerline adapters? You probably want ones rated for 85mps or above. While that may sound high, they will not actually get 85mpbs in actual use. It's similar to how quoted wireless speeds aren't what you will actually get for throughput.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> MRS playback is not smooth for me. It stutters. I have my tivo's connected to power line adapters.


That's probably the issue if it isn't having a consistent speed between the powerline adapters. I've watched at least a half dozen shows streamed from Premieres this week and never had any stuttering. Even when I was testing streaming three shows concurrently from the same box I didn't have any stuttering issues.


----------



## StringFellow (Apr 17, 2005)

MRS works flawlessly for me. I notice that FF seems to skip some frames, but by no means impacts skipping commercials. 

With the new update and MRS, Tivo is finally back in the game!!

Looking forward to the Netflix update and streaming for Amazon. Still have my hopes up for On Demand support....might be a ways off for this feature though, especially since I am sure it involves cable providers.


----------



## StringFellow (Apr 17, 2005)

lessd said:


> A bug on MRV just came to light for me as I just got MRS last night, when watching a program from another TP using MRS at the end of the program you get the menu option delete or keep the program, if you select the delete, the TP will say you have deleted the program but it not true as the program is still on the other TP. You can delete it at that point by hitting the clear button or select the program and the menu gives you the delete option. You get the same option when watching a program on your TP itself (not using the MRS) that menu item at the end works as before.
> 
> __________________


I deleted my MRS'ed video and it was removed from the original TP. Were you able to reproduce the delete error more than once?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

StringFellow said:


> I deleted my MRS'ed video and it was removed from the original TP. Were you able to reproduce the delete error more than once?


Yes, the delete problem does not happen if you are at the end of the program, it does happen if your say 3 minutes from the end, you get the menu delete or keep but pressing the delete does not delete the program. Most programs end a few minutes before the end an I don't watch the coming attractions for the next program so i am almost always pressing the TiVo button a few minutes from the end and doing that does not let me delete the MRS program on the other TiVo. (works great on when not using MRS)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

lessd said:


> Yes, the delete problem does not happen if you are at the end of the program, it does happen if your say 3 minutes from the end, you get the menu delete or keep but pressing the delete does not delete the program. Most programs end a few minutes before the end an I don't watch the coming attractions for the next program so i am almost always pressing the TiVo button a few minutes from the end and doing that does not let me delete the MRS program on the other TiVo. (works great on when not using MRS)


 I use MRS every day now and most of the time left out of program before it reaches the end dialog and choose delete. So far it's worked for me to delete program on the host Premiere every time. NOTE: By using left arrow I'm getting SDUI menu for deleting program compared to HDUI menu if I let it reach the end of the program. Choosing option to delete in SDUI menu is what has worked well for me so far.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

moyekj said:


> I use MRS every day now and most of the time left out of program before it reaches the end dialog and choose delete. So far it's worked for me to delete program on the host Premiere every time. NOTE: By using left arrow I'm getting SDUI menu for deleting program compared to HDUI menu if I let it reach the end of the program. Choosing option to delete in SDUI menu is what has worked well for me so far.


I am only using the SDUI so that may be the problem, but it is a bug if the TiVo does not do what the menu said it would do, SD or HD.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Yes. You are stopping the stream by pressing TiVo button during MRS unlike local playback which keeps playing your recording.


I don't agree. When you play a program from "My Shows" it should always behave the same. It should continue playing the MRS show in the window when you hit the TiVo button as it does any other content in My Shows. It is inconsistent.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

rainwater said:


> I don't agree. When you play a program from "My Shows" it should always behave the same. It should continue playing the MRS show in the window when you hit the TiVo button as it does any other content in My Shows. It is inconsistent.


 I agree. I was just describing what happens. Basically when you are in MRS currently it's mostly as if you are using SDUI instead of HDUI.


----------

